# Rescue Fundraisers



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I am crossposting with permission from one of the Vizsla clubs in my area.

Hi Vizsla Friends,

In case you did not know, or forgot, SLVC has two fabulous rescue fundraisers going on right now.

First is a wonderful chance to own a beautiful handmade quilt. This raffle will be ongoing and the winner will be drawn at our Field trail event in 2/2011.

The second fundraiser to help rescue is to order some of the Tervis Tumblers. What a wonderful way to help rescue and own one of a kind Vizsla tumblers that display the dog you love!

Take a look at the attached flyers and order your tumblers and/or tickets, for a chance at the quilt, TODAY.

Another way you can help would be to print out some of the flyers (in color if you can, color is a better sale) and take them to dog shows, hunt tests,
NAVHDA events, field trials and any other events you might be at with vizslas. 

Heck, even the weim or GSP people might like to order the tumblers with the quail or pheasant.

Permission to forward this on to other vizsla friends or yahoogroups is given and encouraged.

Thanks so much....we all help when we support Rescue in any way we can!

The flyers would not attach for me, so here is a link to the quilt and stained glass artwork--I am working on getting the link for the tumblers.

http://southlouisianavizslaclub.com/


----------

